# بقيت نفسها مرسلة على سجيتها



## lena55313

Hi, it's me again. The beginning is here and there.
Now I'm at the end of that terribly long sentence and hope I understood it right. But of course I'm not sure.
In the last thread we found out that the girl was not accustomed to hearing expressions of admiration about her beauty. Then the comma followed and:
وبقيت نفسها مرسلة على سجيتها، وخلا كل ما فيها ولها من ذلك التعمل الذي يدرب الفتاة عليه تنبه الشعور بنفسها وتوقعها من الجليس أن تأخذها عينه من فرعها إلى قدمها وأن تجسّ محاسنها وتنقدها
She remained left to herself, and all that was inside her remained undiscovered as so her affectation (mannerism) which a girl learns by herself openning this feeling in her soul, and that awakes the sensation in a person who sits close to her that he wants to take her out of her family and to try her beauty and to check her out.

Her soul remained وبقيت نفسها devoted (sent to) مرسلة  to herself (to her inherent nature) على سجيتها
It Remained alone وخلا every that was inside her كل ما فيها ولها and that mannerism من ذلك التعمل that a girl learns يدرب الفتاة by herself عليه and that awakens تنبه this feeling الشعور in her soul بنفسها, and makes a sensation وتوقعها in a a person who sits close to her من الجليس that to take her personally (by himself) أن تأخذها عينه  from her clan من فرعها (then the phrase is following I couldn't understand - for one her step? and so what? إلى قدمها) to try he beauties وأن تجسّ محاسنها and to discover her (in a critical manner??? - is this a meaning of a verb nakada?) وتنقدها.

Please, help.


----------



## AndyRoo

Hi, it means something like this:
She remained very natural, and was completely devoid of that affectedness which [other] girls are practised in, when they notice for themselves a feeling [in another person] and expect [any] man they meet [at a social gathering] to look them up and down, and assess and critique their beauties.


----------



## lena55313

Hi, AndyRoo. Your translation has more sence than mine )))
But I really can't find all these words in the arabic variant. 
She remained very natural. = وبقيت نفسها مرسلة على سجيتها
She remained (her soul remained) = وبقيت نفسها
But what is مرسلة then, if على سجيتها = on her inherent nature (very natural). Is it an adjective or a noun?


----------



## AndyRoo

Hi,

أرسل نفسه على سجيتها is an expression (see Wehr under أرسل) meaning "to follow one's natural impulses".

مرسلة here is the object of the verb بقيت.

So a literal translation would be "she continued to follow her natural impulses."


----------



## cherine

That's a long and complex sentence indeed. 


lena55313 said:


> وبقيت نفسها مرسلة على سجيتها، وخلا كل ما فيها ولها من ذلك التعمل الذي يدرب الفتاة عليه تنبه الشعور بنفسها وتوقعها من الجليس أن تأخذها عينه من فرعها إلى قدمها وأن تجسّ محاسنها وتنقدها
> [...]
> Her soul remained وبقيت نفسها devoted (sent to) مرسلة  to herself (to her inherent nature) على سجيتها


The expression مُرْسَلَة على سَجِيَّتِها means "remained/was left natural" as in: was not changed or affected by external elements or things. I don't think we should understand نفسها here literally, I mean it's just "she" and not "her soul". You can of course say that the word is not needed and that he could simply say وبقيت مرسلة, but given that the previous part was فلم تألف أذُنُها عبارات الإعجاب , dropping nafsuha would lead to misunderstanding the subject of the verb as being أذنها and not the girl herself.


lena55313 said:


> But what is مرسلة then, if على سجيتها = on her inherent nature (very natural). Is it an adjective or a noun?


The structure على سَجِيَّتِه (fixed expression, and there's a similar one with the same meaning: على فِطْرَتِه) means: unaffected, remained natural. It's commonly used when speaking about a person who acts naturally and doesn't pretend anything or uses mannerisms: يتصرف على سجيته .
The adjective مرسلة means unhinged or free (from social mannerism).


> It Remained alone وخلا every that was inside her كل ما فيها ولها and that mannerism من ذلك التعمل that a girl learns يدرب الفتاة by herself عليه and that awakens تنبه this feeling الشعور in her soul بنفسها, and makes a sensation وتوقعها in a a person who sits close to her من الجليس that to take her personally (by himself) أن تأخذها عينه  from her clan من فرعها (then the phrase is following I couldn't understand - for one her step? and so what? إلى قدمها) to try he beauties وأن تجسّ محاسنها and to discover her (in a critical manner??? - is this a meaning of a verb nakada?) وتنقدها.


The verb خلا here is the past tense of يَخْلُو = is free from, doesn't have. So the first part means that everthing in here (and about her?) was free from that mannerism
الذي يُدَرِّبُ الفتاةَ عليه تَنَبُّهُ الشعورِ بِنَفْسِهَا (note the 7arakat, they help clarify the meaning): so that mannerism, the girl learns it when she becomes conscious of herself (as a girl/woman) and when she تَوَقُّعُهَا من الجليس expects from her companion or the person sitting near her that تَأْخُذُها عَيْنُهُ مِن فَرْعِها إلى قَدَمِهَا his eyes check her from head to toe and تَجِسَّ (عَيْنُه) مَحاسِنَها وتَنْقُدَهَا sense her (beauty) features and evaluate them.

To put the translation together: she has remained natural (free from mannerism) and everything in and about her was free from that mannerism that a girl learns when she becomes conscious of herself and expects from her companion (or: from men) to check her from head to toe and to evaluate her features (with his eyes).


----------



## AndyRoo

Thank you Cherine for the clarification, I misunderstood the middle part about the girl noticing the feeling in herself.


----------



## cherine

You're welcome. And you still got the rest of the sentence perfectly even though it is not a simple one .


----------



## lena55313

Thank you, friends!
I haven't already explored all you wrote, just read it. Because with each new answer come new questions)))
How can it happen that in أرسل نفسه على سجيتها the soul is his, but sajia - is hers? Hu vs haa? If we speak about him(his soul) the sajia also should be his? 
I checked in the Wehr dictionary - the same phrase is written there.


----------



## AndyRoo

Hi, نفس is a feminine word, and the ها refers to نفس.


----------



## lena55313

Oh, yes, sure. The feminine one. The exclusion as دار. Thank you, AndyRoo 

Does the expression  يتصرف على سجيته literally mean 'he abandons (turns away) his nature'?


----------



## analeeh

He behaves according to his nature.


----------



## lena55313

analeeh said:


> He behaves according to his nature.


So the verb تصرف is in this case a synonym for the verb أرسل, isn't it? I misunderstood that they were antonyms.



cherine said:


> الذي يُدَرِّبُ الفتاةَ عليه


Cherine, with vowels the phrase became more unclear)))
I thought that in this phrase the girl is a subject (who - the girl, what does she do - learns) but here you put the end fatatA not fatatU. Does it mean that the subject is mannerism and if so, how it would sound literally?


----------



## analeeh

No, تصرف simply means 'behave'. ارسل usually means 'to send', but here it literally means something like 'to set free' or 'to allow to run free'. 

The subject of يدرب is تنبه. Its object is فتاة, and عليه refers back to the تعمل. So it's 'the affectation (_ta3ammul_) which becoming conscious of herself teaches (_yudarribu_) a girl'.


----------



## cherine

Hi,
Just to confirm what Analeeh wrote:


lena55313 said:


> So the verb تصرف is in this case a synonym for the verb أرسل, isn't it? I misunderstood that they were antonyms.


Don't forget that you have different expressions here, the expressions are synonymous تصرف على سجيته - أرسل نَفْسَه على سجيتها but this doesn't mean that the two verbs are also synonymous: taSSarrafa = behaved, arsala = set free, let go (it can't mean "to send" in this context).


> Cherine, with vowels the phrase became more unclear)))
> I thought that in this phrase the girl is a subject (who - the girl, what does she do - learns) but here you put the end fatatA not fatatU. Does it mean that the subject is mannerism and if so, how it would sound literally?


The phrase is التعمل الذي يدرب الفتاة عليه تنبه الشعور بنفسها the affectation to which the girl is trained through her becoming conscious of herslef: it's the act of تنبُّه الشعور that trains the girl use/show affected actions instead of natural ones.

The proper translation of this phrase would not use this structure, because it wouldn't sound natural in English, so instead we say that the girl "learns affected behavior when she become conscious of herself". Same meaning, different sentence structures.


----------



## lena55313

Hi, everybody. I apologize for my long absence.
I think I managed to catch the phrase about mannerism.
Here we have a verb dariba not the verb darraba, so not the fata learns but she is trained.This is a Passive Voice.
And the next missunderstanding that I had was that I thought tanabbaha was a verb but really it was a noun tanabbuhu with an irreconcilable word. 
So it was the 'awakening of feeling'
So the whole phrase comes like: There was not in her (in Shushu) such mannerism to which the awakening of feeling in a girl's soul makes her trained for?


----------



## cherine

lena55313 said:


> Here we have a verb dariba not the verb darraba, so not the fata learns but she is trained.This is a Passive Voice.


I understand your confusion, but you are mistaken. The verb can have a passive voice meaning in the English translation, but in the Arabic sentence it is the verb darraba دَرَّبَ in the active voice. Please re-read my previous posts and check the vowelization I put.
يُدَرِّبُ الفتاةَ تَنَبُّهُ الشعور we can re-order the sentence if this helps make it clearer: تَنَبُّهُ الشعورِ (بالنَفْسِ) يُدَرِّبُ الفتاةَ على التَعَمُّلِ The awakening of one's consciousness trains/accustoms the girl to use mannerism.


> And the next missunderstanding that I had was that I thought tanabbaha was a verb but really it was a noun tanabbuhu with an irreconcilable word.


Yes, it is تَنَبُّهُ (again, please check the vowelization in post #5).


----------



## lena55313

Thank you, Cherine!
l think now I have understood this part completely. I hope so)))
l got mixed up about the verb grammar rules. The verb darraba in the Present tense is yudarribu not yadrubu. And I tried to find yadrubu, but in vain.))
Thank you so much.


----------



## cherine

You're welcome, Lena.


----------



## lena55313

Cherine, I found the rule that after the word أن the subject changes from the nominative case to the accusative case. 
You wrote تَأْخُذُها عَيْنُهُ but shouldn't it be ta'huzaha ainahu?
Are there in that case any other rules I haven't learnt yet?

And a verb تَجِسَّ - Do I understand it right that this verb comes from the verb jassa? But the dictionary says that in the Present tense there should be a vowel u, not i - tajussa.


----------



## cherine

Good observation 
Precedeed by أنْ the verb should indeed be أَنْ تَأْخُذَها, but as I wrote it without the preceeding an, and I was focussing on the expresion itself, I wrote the verb in the nominative.


----------



## lena55313

Thank you, Cherine, now it's clear. 
And what about the second question - sorry, I added it later.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Yes, you are right about this, it should be jassa yajussu in standard Arabic. However, many dialects make it yajiss, and sometimes we are affected by our dialects and we make some silly mistakes like this. I think for Cherine it was a typo that was influenced by dialect - or am I mistaken Cherine?


----------



## lena55313

Thank you, Mahaodeh, for your response. 
But are there any rules about changing vowels in verbs when you move from SMA to Egyptian dialect. Or is it just a point of a random internal flexion?


----------



## Mahaodeh

I'm afraid I don't know, we didn't really study the grammar of dialects.


----------



## cherine

Mahaodeh said:


> I think for Cherine it was a typo that was influenced by dialect - or am I mistaken Cherine?


No, Maha, you're right. It's a mistake influenced by my dialect (we pronounce it tegess).


lena55313 said:


> But are there any rules about changing vowels in verbs when you move from SMA to Egyptian dialect. Or is it just a point of a random internal flexion?


I don't think there's a rule. And there is more than one Egyptian dialect, so pronunciations differ. I was even going to say that we don't have "u" as a second vowel, but then remembered that some people say yektob, while others including myself say yekteb.
But if you're learning MSA, you didn't to worry about this for the time being. I think المازني is hard enough for you now.


----------



## elroy

A (somewhat free) translation:

She remained authentic and natural, completely devoid of that learned hypervigilance young women often develop as they become self-conscious and are conditioned to expect their interlocutors to size them up from head to toe and determine their virtues and vices.


----------

